# Knife Art ?



## steeley (Apr 15, 2012)

This is either A: not a very good knife block or B: the corner of Dave's shop.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Apr 15, 2012)

OK here is a piece of folk art it was found in a wall of a house that was being renovated 
a Whirligig of a knife grinder 1830.




[/IMG]


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 15, 2012)

Ya I would prob. only want the only one that would make them all fall out.:slaphead:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 15, 2012)

It's like Where's Wa-ldo? Can you spot the wa handle in the picture?
Love the folk art piece too, is that Daniel Day Lewis from Niloc's avatar?
Geez steeley, where do you find ALL this stuff? You've got quite an eye.


----------



## steeley (Apr 15, 2012)

I just like different angles of looking at the old craftsman and the men who gone before us 
and hope that other people will like it too.
knife nut too boot.


----------



## steeley (Apr 15, 2012)

The whirligig is now at the American Folk Art Museum.

http://www.folkartmuseum.org/index.php?p=folk&id=517

and you can buy one of these.




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Apr 15, 2012)

and to add to knife art , knife jewelry most of the stuff i have seen is all the same but this guy is doing it a little better than i seen before.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Apr 15, 2012)

http://oxbrandforge.com/index.html

and he is in San Diego.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 15, 2012)

Those necklaces are freaking awesome! 
My wife is staring over my shoulder while I'm typing this, saying how stupid it is though.
Where you at in San Diego? By best friend lives in Leucadia-the lucky bastard. I would love to live there.


----------



## steeley (Apr 15, 2012)

Leucadia is a nice beach town here is a house with the $6 million view .
oh i live in the third house on the left ask anybody .




[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 15, 2012)

steeley said:


> Leucadia is a nice beach town here is a house with the $6 million view .
> oh i live in the third house on the left ask anybody .



yeah I know that one.The one with all the Avocado trees, right?


----------



## steeley (Apr 16, 2012)

you got it 
just put your board anywhere .
this is windansea surf shack .




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Apr 16, 2012)

little Andy Warhol .

and of course you can get the t-shirt .




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 19, 2012)

http://img.izismile.com//img/img5/20120419/1000/daily_picdump_946_17.jpg


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 19, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> http://img.izismile.com//img/img5/20120419/1000/daily_picdump_946_17.jpg



very cool!!


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 23, 2012)

steeley said:


> you got it
> just put your board anywhere .
> this is windansea surf shack .
> 
> ...



I grew up surfing this break.


----------

